# Great Interview from Bicycling Australia with Doug Migden after the IPWR



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

He gives some good insight and interesting details about ultra ride planning, equipment, etc...

I'm particularly intrigued by his comments about 650b wheels.


----------

